# jcgriff2 - 11,000 Posts!



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Are you ever going to stop? *jcgriff2* currently 11,030 posts, each with viable and incredibly helpful information.

It's a pleasure working with someone as dedicated as you. A personal thanks, John.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

And, he's added a few more since you caught him..:laugh:

Congrats JC!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Contratulations!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations JC, well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats John - more great work!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done John!!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations John* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats John!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Way to go JC :4-cheers:

BG


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats and great job.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats John and thanks for all the help given .. to others as well as me :4-cheers:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

THANK YOU !

It is my pleasure to be one among all of you.

John

`


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Don,t you have a home? :4-dontkno
First CA and now NJ and yet always here.

All kidding aside...

Thank You for your time and all of the things that we are able to
learn from you. :wave:

Your posts and your knowledge is beyond above average and helpful to everyone. ray: ray: ray:

Please keep up the good work.

BTW get some sleep :laugh:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

OK, this thread was made two days ago and you are 11,121 now 
You are amazing *John*
Congratulations mate and keep up the good work!


----------

